# SureFire A2 Aviator warranty still valid?



## Minimoog (Nov 28, 2018)

Sadly one of my old 4 flats A2's died today. I ran the main beam much longer than usual due to seeing my way through torrential rain at night in the woods. About 30 minutes. 

The head got a bit warm but not hot. I then turned out the light but after 15 minutes I tried it again but the incan did not come on. Batteries flat I thought. On getting home and trying fresh batteries the bulb still did not come on. But upon removing the tailcap I smell burning semiconductor. The regulator had fried. 
Its completely standard and running Duracell 123's.

Has anyone had an A2 fixed by Surefire? Do they still honour the warranty? 

Thanks for any input. This light means a lot to me and I really want to get it fixed. It was my first SureFire and a gift. Lots of memories.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 28, 2018)

Do the LED's work? Did you try a new bulb?


----------



## id30209 (Nov 28, 2018)

If it was smelly in the tailcap then resistor is fried. If you dare you can easily replace it (10ohm). I can send you pics of the process.
If not, then yes, SF still covering A2. I had the same case few months ago, sent them (SF) an email. Although i wasn’t the first owner, they sent me brand new Z62 tailcap!

Go ahead and give them a shout.


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input. Yes the LED's work. When the incan should be on they brighten a little. I tried a brand new genuine lamp and no dice. The smell is strongest at the top of the light when the reflector assembly is unscrewed.

I'll be contacting SF but I'm in the UK and when I tried in the past I got nowhere. I hope they respond. If they can't fix the A2 can the regulator be removed and repaired?


----------



## id30209 (Nov 28, 2018)

Minimoog said:


> Thanks for the input. Yes the LED's work. When the incan should be on they brighten a little. I tried a brand new genuine lamp and no dice. The smell is strongest at the top of the light when the reflector assembly is unscrewed.
> 
> I'll be contacting SF but I'm in the UK and when I tried in the past I got nowhere. I hope they respond. If they can't fix the A2 can the regulator be removed and repaired?



Regulator? You mean driver in the body or the tailcap resistor?
Driver retaining plastic is really rigid and removal is possible only if you’re gentile with the hammer and a pinpunch and even then you’ll brake retaining plastic.
Tailcap resistor can be replaced easily.

BTW i live in Croatia (even worse location than yours) but that didn’t stop SF to send me replacement parts.


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes I meant the driver in the body. I looked and I can see the tabs. I emailed SF. Lets see what they say. May be good news.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 28, 2018)

Minimoog said:


> Yes I meant the driver in the body. I looked and I can see the tabs. I emailed SF. Lets see what they say. May be good news.



Thumbsup!


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 28, 2018)

I had a tailcap go in mine a month or two ago. Sent me a new one in 3 days. Makes me wonder what they have in stock.


----------



## novice (Nov 28, 2018)

Minimoog, 
The scuttlebutt has always been that Surefire honors warranties, but is extremely slow to respond to emails, but is much more timely responding to calls and/or voicemails. I can understand not wanting to place that long of a distance overseas call for warranty issues. If you don't want to call them, you may need to be very patient to get an email back from them, but it does not mean that they are ultimatey ignoring you.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 28, 2018)

I know of someone (from another forum) who recently had an A2 tailcap replaced under warranty, to the UK, by eMail, with no fuss.


----------



## chainsolid (Nov 29, 2018)

I have surefire A2 4 Flat black too, I have the problem from Regulator ring, My A2 in cannot work but LED ok, I try to change new ring and blub 
I order the ring from Koala
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?288701-FS-Onion-Rings-(SF-A2-LED-rings)/page14
And I want to change the Bulb from Lumen factory
https://lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=391
I try to fix my ring it works normally and I keep the original ring and blub and use modify ring and new blub, my ring can change with White & Blue LED

I have a friend in US , When I send an e-mail to surefire about my fSF Problem , SF send part to my address friend in US and he can bring back to thailand


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 29, 2018)

novice said:


> Minimoog,
> The scuttlebutt has always been that Surefire honors warranties, but is extremely slow to respond to emails, but is much more timely responding to calls and/or voicemails.



I've actually said that of them in the past but lately I've had to email them twice and they were on it right away.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 29, 2018)

Earlier this year I had need for what I thought were "unicorn" parts for a discontinued light. Two phone calls later, and parts were at my door. I think their parts shelves are pretty deep... Please keep us posted, OP.

For what it's worth, there is a NIB tailcap and a used body with working driver on Evilbay right now...


----------



## Ahith (Dec 2, 2018)

I spoke with them last week about a P60L module that has burned out. I was told that my 6P was outdated and that I should just purchase a newer model. Looks like I’ll be purchasing a Malkoff drop-in or be forced to go back to incandescent.


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 4, 2018)

Had a reply. I need to go via a UK SF stockist so I have contacted them. I asked SF about A2 repairs and it looks hopeful.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2018)

:thumbsup: Fingers crossed!


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 6, 2018)

Just to keep updated I have had a reply from the UK stockist they know what to do so all good so I'm boxing up the light and sending this week. It will probably take a few weeks so that's it for now.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 6, 2018)

Surefire customer service-the best!


----------



## Minimoog (May 13, 2019)

Its been a while with SF but I have two choices. What should I do?

1. Have faulty Black A2 returned unrepaired (spares no longer available)
2. SureFire 'destroy' my Black A2 and send me a new EDCL2

Is a faulty - but mint condition Black A2 worth more than a new EDCL2? Advice appreciated.


----------



## id30209 (May 13, 2019)

So sorry to hear that, wasn’t expecting that kind of update[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
Good question TBH, am waitting for someone to reply as well.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (May 13, 2019)

What's wrong with the A2 ?


----------



## thermal guy (May 13, 2019)

Minimoog said:


> Its been a while with SF but I have two choices. What should I do?
> 
> 1. Have faulty Black A2 returned unrepaired (spares no longer available)
> 2. SureFire 'destroy' my Black A2 and send me a new EDCL2
> ...



If the head is fried and can’t be fixed it is now nothing but a sentimental piece I would think. Anyone know if you could take the guts out of another A2 and put in the spent host?


----------



## id30209 (May 13, 2019)

Yes, guts can be taken out and installed into other body. 
You only need to be really carefull with those tiny black ratining legs on top. The best way is to use a heatgun to soften them a bit (they are really stiff) and pry it with a screwdriver or similar.
Then gentile tap from the back (inside of the tube) with a pin punch will do the magic.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Minimoog (May 13, 2019)

archimedes said:


> What's wrong with the A2 ?



The lamp regulator and driver PCB is faulty. LED's work fine, lamp does not.

It would not light after the light got warm when I used it continuously for 20 minutes one time, then would not turn on again after that. I fitted fresh batteries then just a small burning smell of the IC failing.


----------



## archimedes (May 13, 2019)

Is that on the ring, or not ?


----------



## Minimoog (May 13, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Yes, guts can be taken out and installed into other body.
> You only need to be really carefull with those tiny black ratining legs on top. The best way is to use a heatgun to soften them a bit (they are really stiff) and pry it with a screwdriver or similar.
> Then gentile tap from the back (inside of the tube) with a pin punch will do the magic.
> 
> ...



This is a fair option, but would mean robbing another A2 - which are in short supply in the UK as it is - and it would be criminal to render another A2 useless.

Its a real quandary. I suppose unless there is someone really wanting a black A2 the offer from SF is fair - and they are firm that it is not sent back as well as the new light - which is fair enough.


----------



## Minimoog (May 13, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Is that on the ring, or not ?



Its inside under the lamp - but not able to see it without taking it to bits - which I did not do as returned it to SF for evaluation.

Without spares, all A2's are on borrowed time.


----------



## archimedes (May 13, 2019)

Minimoog said:


> This is a fair option, but would mean robbing another A2 - which are in short supply in the UK as it is - and it would be criminal to render another A2 useless....



The HA-BK finish A2 were a special limited run, released overseas only I believe, thus rare and (much) more desirable than the common HA (natural) finish A2.



Minimoog said:


> Its inside under the lamp - but not able to see it without taking it to bits - which I did not do as returned it to SF for evaluation.



I was specifically asking if you happen to know if the damaged part is on the "onion ring" because many replacements for those were produced by a variety of modders.



Minimoog said:


> Without spares, all A2's are on borrowed time.



This is why I bought several heavily used and cosmetically rough A2 "parts lights" a few years back.


----------



## id30209 (May 13, 2019)

Minimoog clean your inbox. PM sent


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Minimoog (May 13, 2019)

archimedes said:


> I was specifically asking if you happen to know if the damaged part is on the "onion ring" because many replacements for those were produced by a variety of modders.
> 
> Understood. Its the regulator that has failed - the LED ring is fine.





id30209 said:


> Minimoog clean your inbox. PM sent
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Cleaned!


----------



## thermal guy (May 14, 2019)

I’d gladly rob the guts out of my A2 to put in a black host.


----------



## bykfixer (May 15, 2019)

Black A2 or the EDCL2-T? 

Black A2 all day long baby..... 

Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Kestrel (May 15, 2019)

With so few A2-BK's out there (compared to the standard HA-Nat), speaking as a classic SF collector I hope something can be worked out. Please keep us posted,


----------



## Minimoog (May 15, 2019)

I don't think I will be able to get it back now as it was either have it returned broken or no replacement. As A2's are borderline impossible to get in the UK I would not be able to fix it easily either. Anyway, will give me a chance to break open my new reserve A2 (also a black one) and this is as good as a time as any to use it - otherwise it is just malingering in its box isn't it?


----------



## DayofReckoning (May 15, 2019)

I don't consider it a wise move to open a new A2 in Black and "Use" it. What you have is a very rare and highly collectable piece.

Used A2's pop up on the marketplace here all the time. If you want an A2 for actual usage, personally, I would sell the Black A2, and buy 3 other Aviators with the funds.

You may want to consider searching around for other lots/sales where these Black A2's have been sold to get an idea on current value.


----------



## yazkaz (May 16, 2019)

I'm aware the dual-stage tailcap is A2's weakest link, and that I've helped a friend ask SF for a replacement, which was honored. But that was some 8 months ago.

Just acquired a used mint A2 weeks ago and would like to have a spare tailcap handy, just in case. Can I still contact SF, explain the situation, and ask for a spare replacement?


----------



## ampdude (May 18, 2019)

No way I would let Surefire keep an old black square body A2 for a new replacement light! Have them send you the old light back.


----------



## Minimoog (May 24, 2019)

Today I got my replacement light. It's an EDCL2 and I am pleased with it. A successor to the A2 original for sure. My only small quibble is the way it flickers constantly a little bit on low, probably due to the driver circuit, but I am not sure if that is a fault or not. I'll ask on the proper thread.


----------



## archimedes (May 24, 2019)

I understand, but it is too bad there is one fewer of these ... :mecry:


----------



## bykfixer (May 24, 2019)

I'm guessing they kept the broken A2?


----------



## archimedes (May 24, 2019)

Minimoog said:


> Its been a while with SF but I have two choices. What should I do?
> 
> 1. Have faulty Black A2 returned unrepaired (spares no longer available)
> *2. SureFire 'destroy' my Black A2 and send me a new EDCL2*....





Minimoog said:


> Today I got my replacement light. It's an EDCL2 and I am pleased with it....





bykfixer said:


> I'm guessing they kept the broken A2?



Looking a lot like Option 2 was selected ... :candle:


----------



## rrego (May 24, 2019)

I recently had a "user" four flats HA "fixed" (replaced with a basically mint round body A2, but my old four flats tail cap (has dings/scratches).

I originally sent it in for chipped lens down to the o-ring, rattling regulator in the tube where it makes contact with the lamp, and non-working (I thought) tail cap. I think the tail cap was not working due to the rattling/loose regulator. The plastic retaining ring thing was very loose and I think that caused the intermittent connection problems.

I was a little bummed to not get my four flats back, but the round A2 is cool too :thumbsup:


----------



## yazkaz (May 27, 2019)

Anyone in CPF knows how to diagnose and repair the electronics inside the A2, whether it's the tailcap electronics or the actual driver inside the body?


----------



## Minimoog (May 28, 2019)

Yes option 2 was selected - mainly because A2's just don't come up for sale in the UK even to rob parts from. It was a VERY tough decision and I did offer a couple of CPF members the same deal - my black A2 for a EDCL2 - but those are expensive too so of course nobody wants to shell out for a broken A2. Sad, but if I had of asked for it back I would still have had to pay for another A2.


----------



## DayofReckoning (May 29, 2019)

Ebay and the Marketplace here are littered with A2's for sale all the time, at an affordable price. Is there an issue with ordering online?


----------



## ampdude (Jun 6, 2019)

I thought Surefire shipped international as long as it's not covered under ITAR? I know they have plenty of authorized dealers outside of the U.S. To bad about the A2-BK (Burger King edition) getting chopped. I'm sure plenty of folks would have offered enough to pay for one of their new models.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 11, 2019)

Another question: has anyone tried to disassemble the A2's tailcap for maintenance, or at least, tried to access the rubber boot from the top? The retainer ring is very tight and I have no luck unscrewing it (nose pliers slipped a few times despite having applied torque slowly).

The reason is that the boot concerned is too easy to get worn out, and I'd need to access it to see if it's the same boot as on the E2e (or otherwise) so that I can search for alternative replacements.

Can somebody please help?


----------



## usdiver (Jun 11, 2019)

@ampdude Surefire do NOT send ANYTHING international and their distributors like Edgar Bros are a true pain. I was in the UK and even a Clicky mechanism had to stay in Arkansas for over 2 years because I couldn’t get it sent over the pond. 
If you have a significant warranty problem and send the product back they “sometimes” will fix it and either send direct or you have to go through their distributors but the product does get fixed. But you can’t buy from US and have it sent internationally.
Regarding ITAR I think it’s not so much for us little people but an effort to prevent criminals and terrorist from getting the good stuff that could be used against our soldiers.

@yazkaz
Best to send it to Surefire and they will fix it. Take it apart yourself and mess it up you ll have trouble getting them to repair it after


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 11, 2019)

usdiver said:


> @yazkaz
> Best to send it to Surefire and they will fix it. Take it apart yourself and mess it up you ll have trouble getting them to repair it after


No they won't. Instead they would send in a replacement (as long as stock lasts) but now it's highly possible these parts may be depleted. Will have to check with SF first...

Think I just solved my problem with the boot and retainer ring -- had to use a custom opening tool (previously designed for the E2e) to access both (nose pliers didn't help surprisingly). Once done it's all about cleaning and some reconditioning. That's all.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 14, 2019)

usdiver said:


> Best to send it to Surefire and they will fix it. Take it apart yourself and mess it up you ll have trouble getting them to repair it after


Just another update. A day ago I contacted SF Tech Support to see if they still have any spare A2/A2L tailcaps left. Unfortunately NO more...

Here's the response:
"Items have been discontinued no longer available, stock is depleted."

What a bummer......

Looks like the only option would be to hunt for used tailcaps on eB in various beaten condition, with or without rubber boot/retainer ring....


----------



## scout24 (Jun 14, 2019)

I tried getting an A2 tailcap and/or boot from them a month or two ago. No dice, depleted stock. The gentleman I spoke with was kind enough to give me a generous discount code to use on a future purchase, which was unexpected and appreciated.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 14, 2019)

scout24 said:


> I tried getting an A2 tailcap and/or boot from them a month or two ago. No dice, depleted stock. The gentleman I spoke with was kind enough to give me a generous discount code to use on a future purchase, which was unexpected and appreciated.


Guess SF ran out of most old model resources since this year...?

Last time I requested the A2 tailcap replacement was around late last September (early October) and the request was fulfilled within a week. But that tailcap is for my friend who suffered from one stuck in low mode.

And NO, you cannot just request for boot replacements but the entire tailcap assys instead. I had a similar encounter with my first Z58 some 10 years ago when the boot wore out and I was instead offered a new Z58 replacement that features newer internals, which I could not accept. In the end I chose to keep the old Z58 with the worn-out boot (which was since substituted with a different one for a different switch application inside the said host).

Meanwhile, discount code is generally appreciated, but that means you're to do a brand new purchase that serves no justice to your old light (esp. any A2 in need of service). Like I said before, the only alternative would be to browse thru eBay for used Z62s, and some even come without a rubber boot and retainer ring. Luckily substitute (third party) boot replacements will be available in a few months, while dedicated retainer tail shrouds are already available.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 14, 2019)

I expected this to happen eventually, and had purchased a few "parts lights" back when scratched up A2 were selling for cheap.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 14, 2019)

Me too. Plus bulb modules while they were still available.
Ended up using a Tads setup to preserve my Lumens Factory stash so I would (hopefully) never have to break into the SureFire stash. 

Evidently there was a strong dislike for the white LED version because they were plentiful and inexpensive a couple of years ago.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 14, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> ....Evidently there was a strong dislike for the white LED version because they were plentiful and inexpensive a couple of years ago.



The small outer LED emitters in the "white" versions typically had quite a blue tint.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 15, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Evidently there was a strong dislike for the white LED version because they were plentiful and inexpensive a couple of years ago.


Not me man. Was told those small white LEDs are more versatile for general illumination and that the colored ones would mess up the beam quality in high mode.

BTW for the record I use my A2 exclusively with LF's 319a tower (4000k 80CRI). The side white LEDs complement the beam profile well with no intrusion whatsoever. Can't imagine that if green/blue/red LEDs were present......


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2019)

I like my purple beam'd white LED A2 just fine. 

I bought a red one in case I become a pilot some day and a green one because it was an extremely inexpensive minty four flats.

At one point I bought a beater for parts for the day when SureFire said no more parts available. It ended up my user so that the better ones would be available later.


----------



## strideredc (Jan 17, 2020)

Is there anyone out there that can repair/replace the regulator in these lights?


----------



## snakebite (Feb 15, 2020)

strideredc said:


> Is there anyone out there that can repair/replace the regulator in these lights?



a high quality pic of both sides of the board or better yet me with one in hand would help.
dont know if anyone has dismantled one recently but such an event should have pics taken at every stage.
if someone has a dead one to send i can likely figure it out.
my "day job" is repairing undocumented industrial stuff not intended for repair outside the mfr.


----------



## novice (Feb 15, 2020)

yazkaz said:


> ...to see if they still have any spare A2/A2L tailcaps left...



Just to get some clarification: Will the A2L tailcap work on the A2 Aviator? I don't have an A2L, so I can't check this out.


----------



## yazkaz (Feb 16, 2020)

novice said:


> Just to get some clarification: Will the A2L tailcap work on the A2 Aviator? I don't have an A2L, so I can't check this out.


Yes it does, 100% compatible, except the dot indicator on the A2L tailcap host does not line up with the A2's tail nub indicator for constant low on.
To activate constant low on you'll need to turn past the dot/nub alignment by a quarter turn.


----------

